# ICD help



## rahulasrivastava (Aug 27, 2009)

Anyone with the ICD code for "intracranial hypotension"?


----------



## pratap82 (Aug 27, 2009)

*ICD help..*

Hi,

if the condition is a post operative condition, we can go for 458.29 or else I am would code 458.8.

Regards,


----------



## vikas.maheshwari (Aug 27, 2009)

use 458.8 for intracranial hypotension. 458.29 is the postoperative hypotension so you cannot use this until report did not state postoperative hypotension.


thanks,


Vikas maheshwari
MBA-HCS, CPC-H


----------



## rahulasrivastava (Aug 27, 2009)

thanks for your input...


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Aug 27, 2009)

458.8


----------

